# How do I persuade my cat to get into his carrier?



## MajorGrump (Nov 30, 2013)

I have two kittens, now 6 months old. They are about to be chipped, snipped, and vaccinated. My vet has suggested that they be vaccinated prior to being taken to their hospital for neutering.

Neither cat likes being picked up. One will tolerate it, so I can drop him in his carrier, albeit with bad grace.

His brother hates being picked up at all. Last week I managed to get hold of him, but he wriggled a lot and managed to get his claws locked onto a dralon chair, and then me!

So, can anyone suggest a low stress way to catch him and get him into his carrier? I'm alone at home. Two cats. Lots of fur nitre to hide or run round?

I had to cancel last week's appointment, the cat was stressed out, and so was I. It was 2 days before he approached me.

The Major.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't vaccinate my kittens at the same time as having them neutered, in case they had even a slight reaction to the vaccine. I needed them to be 100% fit before they had a general anaesthetic. So I had mine vaccinated 3 weeks before they were neutered. 

As it turned out both kittens reacted badly to the anaesthetic drug the vet used (ketamine) and were unwell for several days, so I felt my decision to vaccinate at a different time was vindicated. :thumbup1:

Getting a hard to hold kitten into a carrier :- 

Use a top loading wire carrier

Leave the carrier open around the house for 3 or 4 days before the op so kitty becomes used to the sight and the scent of it. 

The day before the op move the carrier to a small room such as a bathroom or utility room, where there is no furniture for kitty to hide under. 

Having identified kitty's favourite treats, start training him now to come when he is called and rewarding him with treats. Go to the designated room, shake the bag of treats and call kitty. Don't choose a time when he has just had a meal, as he will have less motivation. 

On the morning of the op call kitty to the designated room by rattling treats bag, then when he appears, immediately pick him up, pop him in the carrier & quickly close the lid before he has time to realise he is being shut in. 

I know it sounds a bit mean tricking him, but it is so much less stressful all round that trying to force kitty into a carrier when he kicking and scratching.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

I have the same issue with Molly who had such a fear of her carrier that when she was due to be delivered to me she was 3 hours late coming. She has huge physical contact issues, bless her. First thing I did was scrap her old carrier and get a new one, hoping this would break some of the fear associated with the old one. I also leave the carriers out all the time, occasionally give catnip or treats inside them so the cats go in willingly. See pic below - that was taken hours after getting home from the vets.

Don't know if you've ever done clicker training but I found this video on You-tube on getting your cat to go into the carrier willingly: 




Also this amateur clip on how to teach a cat it's ok to be picked up


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I definitely agree with leaving the carrier out. My cats don't (yet) have a fear of the carrier, however leaving it lying around the house helps them accept it as a household object. Last time I took Sam to the vets he slept in it for a few days afterwards :lol:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> > Don't know if you've ever done clicker training but I found this video on You-tube on getting your cat to go into the carrier willingly:
> 
> 
> Disappointing they don't show the cat going in the carrier on command,
> exactly when you need them to, e.g. right before a trip to the vet. Sorry to sound cynical but I'd have to see it to believe it! Easy enough to get a kitten to go in a carrier in its own time, reward or no reward, kittens being naturally curious about anything new in the room.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Agree with all the advice in the first instance. I always get the carrier out a few days before and at least one of them will decide its a nice bed.

If you have to get hold of them, push them in backwards. They don't see it coming and can't get any leverage to stop themselves being pushed in, making the whole process quicker if you know you are going to end up with a struggle. This obviously leaves the mean end pointing at you! Wear an old coat and ski gloves / gauntlets.


----------



## MajorGrump (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. The first visit is for the vet to check them over and vaccinate. The surgery is 18 days later. I have two carriers, one for each cat. They have top and front openings. I've had them out in a portion of my lounge where the cats tend to play. I've been loading the carriers with some cat treats that disappear quite quickly! 

Funnily enough, I've been spending some time with them, calling and rewarding. I've no idea what they put in cat treats, but both kittens love them.

As they came from a distressed background both cats are a tad wary. Far better than they were 10 wks ago when I got them. They are rarely more than a few feet from me. They follow me everywhere. If I'm lounging on my sofa or fancy reclining chair I often find them draped over my legs or waist. Usually together. Normally purring. I think I'm mindful of their early months and don't want to destroy the trust I've been able to build.

Actually, I was advised that it might be a good idea to drop a towel over the 'fighting' cat, wrap him tight and drop him in his carrier! I still think this might be a two-man job!

I've never met the fear of being picked-up or cuddled before, although many of my cats wanted to be put down after a few minutes.

I'm wondering if I can take advantage of the cat's natural behaviour. We used to have a cardboard pet carrier that came with one cat we acquired from the RSPCA. I've never met a cat that won't leap into an open box and sit there looking very pleased with itself!! Both of my kittens like cardboard boxes. 

Of course, the vet will have the same problem preparing them to come home!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Pick them up and put them down at least once every day so they get used to it. Hold them for a moment, let them go and give them a treat.

Hold them securely, one hand taking most of the weight and holding the back legs between paw & hock securely, the other either holding the front legs (one leg between thumb & forefinger, the other between forefinger & second finger) or it's scruff depending how wriggly it is. 

You need to be firm, gentle, calm & determined. If you waver that makes it all a lot worse.

Don't be afraid to use the scruff, holding the cat there calms it. Put in the carrier from above so if it doesn't have a top opening stand it on it's back. Keep holding the scruff as you shut the carrier and slid your hand out.

If one of them tries clinging on to something you need to scruff it and gently unhook first front claws (lift when you have done this) and then unhook the back claws.

I would vaccinate first then neuter, unless you have a boy and a girl. if you do neutering the girl is a priority at 6 months.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Disappointing they don't show the cat going in the carrier on command,
> exactly when you need them to, e.g. right before a trip to the vet. Sorry to sound cynical but I'd have to see it to believe it! Easy enough to get a kitten to go in a carrier in its own time, reward or no reward, kittens being naturally curious about anything new in the room.


The film cuts off just as it says about giving a cue so can only assume that was next?

I'm tempted to try. I've never done clicker training, I'm not really one for training to do tricks etc ... but Molly is intelligent and could probably do with the mental stimulation of a learning challenge. It would give me a way to boost her confidence and maybe to help her with other issues. And I can't help thinking maybe she eats more because she's bored. She often gets up and wanders aimlessly, sniffs the sleeping Bobby, and settles back to curled up but not sleeping. It will do the two of us good to have a project together!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MajorGrump said:


> > I'm wondering if I can take advantage of the cat's natural behaviour. We used to have a cardboard pet carrier that came with one cat we acquired from the RSPCA. I've never met a cat that won't leap into an open box and sit there looking very pleased with itself!! Both of my kittens like cardboard boxes.
> 
> 
> Major - you sound as though you have already achieved some good things with your two little ones, in terms of building their self-confidence after their bad start in life. :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been told cats go in easier backwards, but my technique is to put the carrier in the bathroom, then go and get the cat, close the door after me and hold the cat in front of the open door until they choose to go forward themselves. Easier to do it with my female cat, my male cat puts up a bit more of a fight because he's stronger.
The thing is with cats is if you're confident and quick about picking them up and what you're going to do them, I think the less likely they're going to scratch you. One thing you can do is to approach from behind with a towel and quickly scoop up wrapping the cat's paws up so they can't scratch you.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmm and I thought mine were awkward, they are a breeze compared to some of your cats folks. I now realise how mucky we are. Even Molly if I'm quick is ok, if I'm not quick then we just have to put the vet off till another day


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It really is easiest with a top-opener, one of the wire ones. Some plastic carriers have a top opening but it's narrower, far too easy for the cat to brace itself each side and refuse to go in. It's also harder to reach in to lift the cat out if necessary. The sort of carrier I mean is the sort the vets use, and they can last a lifetime.

I also wouldn't use a fabric carrier with cats of uncertain temperament as they have been known to break out by pushing at the zip, at the seams or tearing out the mesh!


----------



## MajorGrump (Nov 30, 2013)

Weds morning wasn't smooth. As planned, I ignored the awkward cat, and he spent 25 mins, or so, jumping in and out of the cardboard carrier, playing vigorously with the foil & cellophane wrapper from a Cadbury's Roses chocolate. Then, BANG, I was able to get the top closed. I set about catching the other cat. Then, disaster!! As someone had suggested, the kitten tore the cardboard box open. So I ended up taking only one cat for his pre-op health check. 

A chum rolled up during the evening. She opened the top of the carrier, grabbed the kitten by his scruff, and droppedhim in the carrier. The cat went quite limp as he was lifted. I'll have a go tomorrow. The various suggestions from the vet all left me facing the angry sharp end of the kitten!

Apart from the indignity of being hoiked aloft by his scruff, both kittens began playing around the carrier, both top door and front door being held open. A liberal sprinkling of cat treats inside the carrier seemed to help.

The vet suggested early rising on Thursday to spend some time with the cats, and hopefully get the right one confined in his carrier. Apparently, it won't hurt him if he spends an hour or more locked up. And an early start will reduce my stress levels, too.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MajorGrump said:


> > As someone had suggested, the kitten tore the cardboard box open.
> 
> 
> Yes, that "someone" was me. I really hate to say 'I told you so'  (but I'll say it anyway teehee )
> ...


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

chillminx said:


> MajorGrump said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that "someone" was me. I really hate to say 'I told you so'  (but I'll say it anyway teehee )
> ...


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MajorGrump said:


> A chum rolled up during the evening. She opened the top of the carrier, grabbed the kitten by his scruff, and droppedhim in the carrier. The cat went quite limp as he was lifted. I'll have a go tomorrow. The various suggestions from the vet all left me facing the angry sharp end of the kitten!
> 
> Apart from the indignity of being hoiked aloft by his scruff, both kittens began playing around the carrier, both top door and front door being held open. A liberal sprinkling of cat treats inside the carrier seemed to help.


The thing about scruffing is it's both the way a momma cat would carry her kits and occasionally discipline them, so although it's alien behaviour to us it's actually natural for them, and conveys both security (I've got you) and seniority (I'm in charge).

Even adult cats often back down/calm down if scruffed, although picking up an adult cat by the scruff alone is obviously NOT recommended as they weigh lot more than when they were kits and it could injure them - I always support under the bum/body with my other hand on the very rare occasions I have to resort to the scruff, and you can still pin them (gently but firmly!) down with it whilst you get a good grip elsewhere.


----------

